
Show HN: We've launched Kanban for our collaboration and profit-sharing platform - MikeDaniel
https://crowdsourcer.io/lp/kanban-task-management/view?ref=hackernews
======
MikeDaniel
Hey HN,

We've built a platform that allows you to make web apps, games, mobile apps
etc. whilst working from the comfort of your own home, with teammates, on a
fair and equitable profit-sharing scheme (video overview here:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q7ooZGyqflY](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q7ooZGyqflY))

We just launched our Kanban feature which we're hoping will allow projects on
the platform to increase their productivity ten-fold, so thought we'd do a big
launch and shout about it a little. Would appreciate an upvote on
[https://producthunt.com](https://producthunt.com) if you have the time.

Anyway, I'm floating about all day if you have any questions or feedback.

Mike

